# Autosmart Pricing Structure



## Wishbone (Nov 2, 2010)

Apologies if this has been covered before but I had a quick search and couldn't find anything.

I have a reasonably sized order to place for some Autosmart stuff for myself and some friends/family/colleagues.

I know like any other business their pricing varies according to how much business you place their way, but would anyone care to share how much they pay for their Autosmart stuff ? Seems to be a bit of a taboo subject for some reason but it would be handy to know how much I should be aiming to pay for my order.

Also, does anyone have contact details for a rep in the Edinburgh/West Lothian area ?

Thanks,

Wishbone


----------



## mejinks (Nov 22, 2009)

Wishbone said:


> Apologies if this has been covered before but I had a quick search and couldn't find anything.
> 
> I have a reasonably sized order to place for some Autosmart stuff for myself and some friends/family/colleagues.
> 
> ...


Sue is your best port of call for local rep.

The prices are not set by Autosmart as you have discovered. Each rep has to make money from the chemicals, so thats the disparity in prices. People don't like to discuss it because they would likely get bombarded with requests to buy chemicals for other people and suddenly one rep is losing out, which is a bit unfair. I can see where they are coming from tbh.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

pm sent with edinburgh rep number..

dont know the others... and havent used the edinburgh rep yet.. keep putting it off.. cause it will cost me a fortune lol


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

dont see any harm in having a rrp would make life simpleees


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

tell us what your getting then we can tell you what we pay


----------



## Wishbone (Nov 2, 2010)

CraigQQ said:


> pm sent with edinburgh rep number..
> 
> dont know the others... and havent used the edinburgh rep yet.. keep putting it off.. cause it will cost me a fortune lol


Thanks mate, got it 



chrisc said:


> tell us what your getting then we can tell you what we pay


OK so far we're looking at 5 litres x multiple quantities of...

G101
Brisk
Aquawax
Smartwheels
Tardis
Tango
Glass Clear
Blast, fresh berry


----------



## Wishbone (Nov 2, 2010)

Oh and I forgot to add, if we've missed any "must buy" items from that list, feel free to add some more suggestions/recommendations.

Thanks,

Wishbone


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

justina3 said:


> dont see any harm in having a rrp would make life simpleees


This discussion has been had before, I always want to know what I,m about to spend and hate the fact that when you first see a rep you dont have a clue what prices he is going to charge. This is what puts me off having a full amount of stock from AS. 
How many people would order stock online if the only time they got to know what they were spending was when they got to checkout?


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

yes its a strange way to carry on 

are a.s missing a trick not setting up mail order for the likes of us private buyers


----------



## geoff.mac (Oct 13, 2010)

You don't get to the checkout and then find out the price, I simply ask how much a thing is when I'm getting mt regular gear, if its a good price I buy it if its not I say so and see it he can go lower or I leave it :thumb: 

I've always found them very cheap for what you get and alot of the stuff you need a very little amount and it goes a long way.


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

same as geoff, all it takes is a question asking how much one product is.

G101 - £10 
Brisk - £12
Smartwheels - £15
Tardis - £12
Glass Clear - £12
Blast, fresh berry - i pay £1.80 a can of air freshner, don't buy 5l

get some autosmart finish or highstyle for the tyres, interior (i like finish for dash boards, glovebox, centre console and i like highstyle for kick plates if they are black


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

Are those prices for trade use only, i.e. you can prove you are a company and this is for your business?

One thing about about posting your prices forces the hand of all those that sell AS. Are your prices unique to you? Does anyone get a better price? Do most people pay more than you?

Maybe you are being stiffed and someone with better pricing might post allowing all of us to get these products at a better price.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

David said:


> same as geoff, all it takes is a question asking how much one product is.
> 
> G101 - £10
> Brisk - £12
> ...


Much cheaper than what the rep quoted me is it cause you buy loads?


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

David said:


> same as geoff, all it takes is a question asking how much one product is.
> 
> G101 - £10
> Brisk - £12
> ...


All very well but time equals money IMO, I,m busy enough without going through every product on the van. I asked for a price list from one rep who refused as he said he worked on a sliding scale depending on how much I buy. All very well but at least give me some idea of price!
A mate of mine bought exactly the same stock twice from this rep and was charged £20 more the second time as he wasnt there the second time to sign the invoice. I know not all reps are the same but some do give the badge a bad name.


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

dcj said:


> All very well but time equals money IMO, I,m busy enough without going through every product on the van. I asked for a price list from one rep who refused as he said he worked on a sliding scale depending on how much I buy. All very well but at least give me some idea of price!
> A mate of mine bought exactly the same stock twice from this rep and was charged £20 more the second time as he wasnt there the second time to sign the invoice. I know not all reps are the same but some do give the badge a bad name.


must be helluva busy if you cant spare 10mins - it might save you more than an hours wage in doing so :thumb:

i switch between 2 local AS reps depending where my work is and where the reps are that day.

i usually buy in bulk (G101 in 25 litres and i just purchased 25litres of highstyle) those 2 are the biggest users

5 litres of glass clear will probably last me about a year plus


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

if they do good price you go back if they dont **** them try another rep


----------



## geoff.mac (Oct 13, 2010)

What Chrisc said, if they're screwing you either say so or feck them off and use another rep. mines ok, if I say its expensive he'll usually come down on price.


----------



## trebor127 (Aug 13, 2009)

David said:


> same as geoff, all it takes is a question asking how much one product is.
> 
> G101 - £10
> Brisk - £12
> ...


Blast from my rep is £3 :wall: but quite well priced onn the other things


----------



## Wishbone (Nov 2, 2010)

David said:


> same as geoff, all it takes is a question asking how much one product is.
> 
> G101 - £10
> Brisk - £12
> ...


Some keen prices there buddy, if I can get close to these I'll be a happy fella :thumb: Interesting that nobody else has volunteered, probably for fear of someone pointing out that they're paying too much, so the great Autosmart pricing mystery continues 

Personally I think Autosmart are missing a trick with their odd way of doing business. Publish a rrp price list complete with sliding scale discounts for bulk orders and watch the customers roll in.....and roll back again and again. Not difficult.

They could also do some Sunday afternoon detailing parties, like a kind of blokes version of Ann Summers :buffer:


----------



## Sue J (Jan 26, 2006)

Wishbone said:


> Some keen prices there buddy, if I can get close to these I'll be a happy fella :thumb: Interesting that nobody else has volunteered, probably for fear of someone pointing out that they're paying too much, so the great Autosmart pricing mystery continues
> 
> Personally I think Autosmart are missing a trick with their odd way of doing business. Publish a rrp price list complete with sliding scale discounts for bulk orders and watch the customers roll in.....and roll back again and again. Not difficult.
> 
> They could also do some Sunday afternoon detailing parties, like a kind of blokes version of Ann Summers :buffer:


It might not seem difficult to simply issue a RRP price list. However, every showroom on the road is run by an independent franchisee, operating his own business, which he has purchased from us. There are pretty strict rules in the EC that control pricing policies. As our franchisees each operate their own businesses, the responsibility for pricing to the market legally lies with them and not with us.

Please remember also that we are a trade company and do not have a retail presence. In a trade environment customers are very used to asking the best price of suppliers and sometimes negotiating a deal. None of our franchisees will be at all concerned about you asking the price before you make a decision to purchase. And if you are not happy about the price given then you are perfectly entitled to ask them if they can do any better or to decline the deal.

The Autosmart Ann Summers for men is an interesting concept. Think you could have a business opportunity there - we do some very interesting hand care dispensers which may fit with this theme!


----------



## Typhoon 180 (Oct 26, 2006)

this has been said time and time again about AS reps, like sue has said they are independent franchises, they can charge what they like, its like any other franchise, prices will be different all over the country, i have the option of 2 local reps and both of there prices are different, so i get some off one and some off another


----------

